# This helped me!



## xxx (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi guys!Ive been suffering with IBS for about 3-4 months now. My symptoms include gas, constipation, upset stomach, and sore stomach. My main problem was gas, I had to quit my job because of it. I also failed one of my college classes since I wouldn't stay long to complete the test, I would leave in about 5 min since the test was handed out. This problem is sooo embarrassing, I didn't even want to leave my house. I tried different diets such as the brat to try to control it but nothing worked. I also tried different medications(antispasmodic, acid reducer, acidophilus, and probiotics [align, culturelle, florastor])I'm vegan so the doctors thought that was the cause of my symptoms, but after testing they concluded I had IBS. I'm surprised I got IBS since I'm very into organic products and try to limit my use of chemicals. But it shows that this can happen to anyone. I tried so many things, but nothing worked because my stomach was always upset and whatever I put in it would just make things worse. I also have an autoimmune disease so that also could of played in this perhaps? Well anyways I found something that actually is working for me, and i wanted to share it because i know how it feels and hopefully it helps at least one person. My grandmda went to a natural/organic grocery store(sprouts) and talked to a girl that worked there because she was trying to find me a natural beno product. As they began to talk, my grandma told her I had IBS and the girl had to exact same thing with my symptoms and she over came it. She showed my grandma the products she used and what helped her. I started her regime 3 days ago and I can't believe how much better I feel. My symptoms are 80-90% better. I'm so excited!! I thought this was a problem I was going to have to live with but now I feel hope. I never felt such a big change is just a couple of days. Anyways I put a list below of the products that she and I used. I also eat very healthy so that also may of contributed, still not sure haha.This is what you take first. Bio-k plus probiotic, also keep this in fridge. This is the "punch, start kick". So take this first before anything else. When you take this, skip the next Jarrow Forumlas. For example, you take this around lunch time, then don't take the jarrow formulas at night. But then take the jarrow formulas the next morning and so on. Also, take this again when ever you feel symptoms are worsening and you need that "punch". http://www.biokplus.com/shop/en_us/soya.htmlThis is what you take before you eat a meal. Vegetarian Optimum Enzymes. Don't keep this in the fridge.http://www.amazon.com/Vegetarian-Optimum-E...e/dp/B000I4ADDCTake this every morning and night on a empty stomach. Jarrow Formulas Saccharomyces Boulardii+ Mos. Also keep this in the fridge. http://www.jarrow.com/product/265/Saccharo...s_Boulardii_MOSI also have a tip: fennel seeds. I searched websites and came across them. I found that they help calm my stomach a little and limits some gas. I used this when my gas was very bad and it did help a little. Try eating some if nothing else works. You could even try yogi ginger tea, it also helped me when my stomach was upset.http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009F3QLG/ref=as...ASIN=B0009F3QLGSorry this is so long and the grammar/spelling is horrible, I just feel that I have so much to tell. This has helped me tremendously and hopefully this helps at least one more person.


----------

